

Ask HN: Analyze my business model - stevejobs

I have a startup that is subscription based dating site.  However, instead of charging users initially for the service, I charge them if the stick around too long.  So, that if you are successful in finding a SO, it costs you nothing, but if you have a hard time finding that someone it'll cost you.<p>My business model incentivizes users to get on with it and not dawdle around.  Therefore, if users believe they are above average daters and are successful at it it won't cost them a thing.
======
rick888
You should make the service free and allow people to send gifts to each other
in the form of small icons/pictures next to their profile (but charge a small
amount). I know this has been done before, but it works.

The guys want to impress the women and the women like the social status of
having "gifts". You could make this into a sort of social game (think
Farmville) where you feel compelled to spend money on something.

There are way too many dating sites out there. You either need:

1) lots of hot women 2) a really good niche site (example: gay bankers) 3)
something else that draws people into your site

OKcupid has done a good job with this.

I also have a question about your current model. How is this different than a
2-week free trial?

------
dmix
This is more of a pricing strategy than a business model.

This is a good overview of all the elements of a business model:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/10/Business_Model...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/10/Business_Model_Canvas.png)

That would give a better picture of what you're experimenting with.

